# How do i get rid of "hydra"



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have those hydra plant thing in my tank.

1.how do i get rid of it?
2.is it harful to my fish?
3.how did it get there?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The little (microscopic) thingy with all the arms?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Copper wipes them out nicely. Either put in a few drops of some copper-based fish ick medicine, or some anti-snail drops like "Had-a-snail," or just put a bunch of old pennies ( at least 15 years old and well-washed beforehand ) into a filter media bag, or bit of pantyhose, and put them in the filter. In a few days the Hydra will be gone.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

emc7 said:


> The little (microscopic) thingy with all the arms?


yea thats it


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can it go away on it own


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Elvis, you asked how to get rid of them and you were told how to get rid of them. If you use the copper they will go away. If not they will stay. They are not harmful to your tank so it is up to you what you want to do.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok gosh!!!!!!


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

how did u get hydras?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i really dont know i just wook up and i saw them


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Obsidian i thought that cherry barbs are supposed to be in groups of 5 or more


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

did you put something in your tank that you found in a lake or body of water?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

nope never did well i did put some really cool rocks i found out side but it wasnt in water


----------

